# Trans-Tasman Mutual Recognition Act



## dikonaalam (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi. I'm just curious. Is this act only applicable to Australian or NZ citizens (or permanent residents). Or it doesn't matter as long as your qualification is recognized by either state?

Example: I'm a Filipino citizen and no visa in Australia/NZ, registered as a nurse in Australia. I'm seeking NZ registration. Do I need to apply for initial registration as a nurse or registration under the Trans-Tasman act?

I mean, I can ask the board about this but I figured some of you may have some sort of experience about this (even not in nursing but other occupation).

Thanks!


----------



## dikonaalam (Jan 13, 2012)

NOTE:
(for whatever confusion that may arise)

this is different from the Trans-Tasman Travel Arrangement (or something like that) which allows residents of the two countries to move freely from NZ to OZ and vice versa.


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

Usually if you are granted a full recognition under ANZSCO code it should be recognizable in both countries


----------



## dikonaalam (Jan 13, 2012)

naoto said:


> Usually if you are granted a full recognition under ANZSCO code it should be recognizable in both countries


thanks!

I believe ANZSCO is primarily used for immigration, right? And what's full recognition? I'm honestly not familiar with it.

But if we set aside ANZSCO and visa application (if it's possible to separate it from the Trans-Tasman Act), given that I'm not a resident of either states, and I just happen to have a nursing registration in Australia, do you think NZ will apply the Act to my case?


----------



## lazybones1978 (Jul 14, 2011)

dikonaalam said:


> Hi. I'm just curious. Is this act only applicable to Australian or NZ citizens (or permanent residents). Or it doesn't matter as long as your qualification is recognized by either state?
> 
> Example: I'm a Filipino citizen and no visa in Australia/NZ, registered as a nurse in Australia. I'm seeking NZ registration. Do I need to apply for initial registration as a nurse or registration under the Trans-Tasman act?
> 
> ...


hello!!!

if you're granted a full registration with either AHPRA or Nursing Board of New Zealand you may either apply for both.

My friend got her full registration with AHPRA after she applied for a Trans Tasman mutual recognition. She has a full new zealand registration..


----------



## dikonaalam (Jan 13, 2012)

THANKS!

The reason I asked is to open more opportunities for me, and not just in Australia.


----------

